# Decent starting weights for strongman beginner ???



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

For the strongmen on here (@ewen and others)

What do you guys think decent weights would be for

deadlift

squat

ohp

thinking of having a go as the training does carry over into mma more than normal bodybuilding so i do a few strongman bits anyway and fancy maybe entering a novice/beginner comp ?

My lifts are

deadlift (havnt done it in a while but ive done 4 plates a side for 1rep and it went straight up quite easy)

squat - 4 plates a side for 10reps the other day

ohp - never really done it but at least a plate a side.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Lots depends on your bodyweight, comps now tend to be under 90kg, under 105kg and opens, with novice comps in all weight classes and opens.

obviously novice events tend to be a little lighter

90s novice would have maybe a 180kg deadlift, the comp i should be doing in a couple of weeks has a starting deadlift at 180kg moving up, OHP is importan axles and logs for comps tend to start around 80kg for the lower weight novices

one of our fighters at 76kg is stronge enopugh to hit the OHP, but needs some work to get deadlift up

having said that some of the 90s guys can easily compete with 105s and some have exceptional lifts


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

NSGym said:


> Lots depends on your bodyweight, comps now tend to be under 90kg, under 105kg and opens, with novice comps in all weight classes and opens.
> 
> obviously novice events tend to be a little lighter
> 
> ...


Cheers mate ! Got a bit of work to do then haha


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Post I read recently think by MattGriff? coule be wrong maybe by someone else... that stated to shoot for- OHP x BW, Deads x 2.5xBW, Squat 2xBW.... thats what im training for this time next year.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

PowerOutput said:


> Post I read recently think by MattGriff? coule be wrong maybe by someone else... that stated to shoot for- OHP x BW, Deads x 2.5xBW, Squat 2xBW.... thats what im training for this time next year.


Cheers mate ! Have to loose some more weight then haha, dont think i'll be squating 240kg soon :sad:


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

It was me who asked similar question recently http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strongman/199399-novice-standards.html#post3589681

f you can squat 180kg for 10 then a 240kg squat is within easy reach mate is it not ? I would imagine that translates to a double with 220kg.

My problem is injuries. I can kind of push press/jerk around my pressing limitations but my f**ked up knee is getting me down a bit to the extent that squat is 100kg behind deadlft !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

exvigourbeast said:


> It was me who asked similar question recently http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strongman/199399-novice-standards.html#post3589681
> 
> f you can squat 180kg for 10 then a 240kg squat is within easy reach mate is it not ? I would imagine that translates to a double with 220kg.
> 
> My problem is injuries. I can kind of push press/jerk around my pressing limitations but my f**ked up knee is getting me down a bit to the extent that squat is 100kg behind deadlft !


Yeah perhaps mate its a mental thing imagining 240kg on my back, saying that i didnt think i'd move the 180kg lol

Injuries are a cnut mate ! Have you tried knee wraps ??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

average for novice is the below events/weights .

Events for novices.

Event one

100kg log for reps 60 secs

Event two

100kg farmers 20 metres 60 secs

Event three

Mazda Car deadlift 220kg for reps 60 secs

Event four

Super Yoke 260kg 20 metres 60 secs

Event Five

Arm over Arm 4x4 Mazda 20 metres 60 secs

enter it 

http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/Englands-Most-Powerful-Man-Under-105s-2013.-16470


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> average for novice is the below events/weights .
> 
> Events for novices.
> 
> ...


Theres the man i was waiting for lol

Cheers mate ! Gotta get alot stronger 1st by the looks of it :crying:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Theres the man i was waiting for lol
> 
> Cheers mate ! Gotta get alot stronger 1st by the looks of it :crying:


will sort a session at ministry come over and see what you can do


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

ewen said:


> average for novice is the below events/weights .
> 
> Events for novices.
> 
> ...


Ya,,Id sh1t my drawers.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> will sort a session at ministry come over and see what you can do


Yeah definatly mate ! Just let me get a bit stronger first haha :wink:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah definatly mate ! Just let me get a bit stronger first haha :wink:


dont forget you might take to it naturally , my gym lifts are sh1t but i can hold my own with the big boys .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> dont forget you might take to it naturally , my gym lifts are sh1t but i can hold my own with the big boys .


Yeah hopefully im like that ! Im more raw power than gym strength anyway ! Never had any problems lifting guys up in a fight ( picked chris gearing up as well a few years ago haha)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah hopefully im like that ! Im more raw power than gym strength anyway ! Never had any problems lifting guys up in a fight ( picked chris gearing up as well a few years ago haha)


he`s 26 stone now lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> he`s 26 stone now lol


Haha i think he was 20 something back then !


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

as ewan said............i wouldnt worry about you wight buddy,most novices are open weight,you may have the odd novice comp that has a weight catorgory,i dont see the point tbh......

keep an eye on sugdenbarbell,there should be a novice comp run alongside and open comp called celtic carnage...its in carmarthen s.wales.....was very successful last yr attracting some of the top brittish boys,inc eddie hall,paul carter,richard smith..all have competed at uks....the novice comp had 18 competitors,5 events,similar to what ewan puy up,some were a lil lighter....


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> average for novice is the below events/weights .
> 
> Events for novices.
> 
> ...


strait answer,no bollacks.......decant novice comp aswel...


----------

